# Scratch removal



## AAB (Mar 6, 2012)

I have acquired a few scratches from tree branches on the body work of our motorhome. They are not deep but I would like advice on the best way to attempt to remove them. Should I try car polish/scratch remover?
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I usually polish them out with Autoglem super resin polish, this gets rid of most scratches/scuffs.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Do not use an abrasive like T cut.
Motorhome panels are not painted as thick as car paint. the above sugestion does not work try a light rub with Duraglit or MER polish. This is milder cut than T cut.
Dave p


----------

